# 2008 Nissan Maxima 3.5liter v6



## lipkakeith (Oct 3, 2019)

Earlier today I was driving and my battery light came on. Then I was driving home and my car wouldn't accelerate when I pushed the gas pedal. It was still on but wouldn't accelerate. I turned it off and now it won't start. Any ideas of what's wrong?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the battery warning light (a light in the shape of a battery symbol) on the dashboard comes on while you’re driving, that means the charging system isn’t working, but the fault may lie in something other than the battery.

The cause of the battery light could be a loose or corroded battery cable, damaged cells or plates inside the battery, or if it is leaking electrolyte, or other wire connecting components of the charging system, or it might be a problem with the alternator or voltage regulator. The alternator generates the power that is stored in the battery. If the alternator fails, or the accessory belt that drives the alternator is loose or broken, then you’ll end up with a dead battery.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you were driving when the battery light came on, then it's more likely to be an issue with the alternator or wiring to it than it is to be the battery.


----------

